# Soy Sauce Ice Cream



## kazukun (Apr 20, 2005)

On a recent trip to Japan, I was introduced to a specialty of an area I was travelling. It was "Shouyu Aisu Kurimu" or "Soy Sauce Ice Cream" ^_^. I know what you're thinking:

"Soy Sauce? Ice Cream?"

Well, believe it or not, it was very good. It tasted like a light caramel sauce with a very slight hint of saltiness. Simply excellent.

Anyway, I cannot find a recipe anywhere, as I would have suspected. However I was wondering if any of you fine cooks have a recipe or a link to one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Humm .. this was a new one on me! Like Mori Moto making trout ice cream ... but now I see where he might have gotten the inspiration for that ....

Nearest thing I could find was green tea and soy sauce ice cream ... recipe is here: http://www.kikkoman.com/cgi-bin/rcp.cgi?recipe=Green+Tea+and+Soy+Sauce+Ice+Cream


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for finding this recipe Michael.  Let us know if you make it kazukun and hope to see you around the forums.


----------

